# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Hi New to this forum

## mematrix

:Very Happy:  Hi All Hi Lorraine Shortman and Stormhawk. I made it finally Nivce to see some familar names. I keep N.korthausae mafia island tan 2-05 (just spawned ) and N.kilomberoensis minepa tan 00-14 single male right now. I am a member of DKA for about 3 mths so I am just starting keeping killies. Lorraine and all the folks at DKA got me hooked.LOL Hope some day to have some S.A. Killies to go with my S.A. Dwarf Cichlid collection. I just love new world fish. Sincerely Curtis  :Very Happy:

----------


## retro_gk

Welcome to the forum  :Smile:

----------


## mematrix

:Very Happy:  Hey nice to see you here also. You replyied to a couple post on ptfrd I posted Man it's a small world especially with the ifohwy LOL Sincerely Curtis

----------

